# [SOLVED] Setting up a FTP server with FileFilla?



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, *TSF*.

I'm in need of help. You see, I want to make a FTP server using FileFilla, and to be quite honest - I have no idea how to do so since I'm inexperienced with anything network related.

*What kind of router do I have?*

1701HG Gateway

It's actually my Mom's, I'm using wireless internet - through my laptop, she herself is the main computer, I'm just moochin' off her net.

*What's my host name?*

UndockedWindy

*What have I done so far?*
I put "FileZilla.exe" to be unblocked by my firewall, obviously.

I've gone to my 2Wire settings in my browser, and snooped around a bit. I added a new application, then "allowed" it - "FTPSERVTJ" with the following specs:

```
FTPSERVTJ, TCP, 21, 69.224.70.172
```
*Other Information?*
I noticed the setting "Select a Computer" under "To Allow Users Through the Firewall to Hosted Applications...", and the selected option is my mom's computer.

Under "Local Devices", my mom's computer is listed as "unactive", did I disable her interwebz?

*FileZilla Settings?*
Hostname: Undocked Windy
Port: 21
Servertype: FTP
Logontype: Anonymous

*Error I'm getting?*

```
Status:	Resolving address of UndockedWindy
Status:	Connecting to [fe80::2caf:16b7:ba1f:b953%11]:21...
Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server", trying next address.
Status:	Connecting to [fe80::48b1:38a4:d5ca:2ac9%10]:21...
Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server", trying next address.
Status:	Connecting to MY IPADDRESS HIDDEN:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.32 beta
Response:	220-written by Tim Kosse ([email protected])
Response:	220 Please visit http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
Command:	USER anonymous
Response:	331 Password required for anonymous
Command:	PASS **************
Response:	530 Login or password incorrect!
Error:	Critical error
Error:	Could not connect to server
```
\
Help!
\


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fixed, :winking: .


----------

